# Converter Pump for El Toro



## LouisQC (Jan 27, 2009)

The regular converter pump is too long for the El Toro.

Is there a shorter version of pumps? Where can I get them?


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 27, 2009)

Check with Lou to see if his short converter will work inthe El Toro. You'll find it here: http://www.heritagepens.com/products.php?cat=14
Do a good turn daily!
Don


LouisQC said:


> The regular converter pump is too long for the El Toro.
> 
> Is there a shorter version of pumps? Where can I get them?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 27, 2009)

Lou (DC Bluesman) has them for the Little Havana which was CSUSA version of the El Toro.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 27, 2009)

Don ,great minds think alike only mine is a minuet slower


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 27, 2009)

Maybe it slipped on the ice:biggrin::biggrin:  We are iced in and I'll stay in the shop all day.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: I thought Lou's converter would work but wasn't sure. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


OKLAHOMAN said:


> Don ,great minds think alike only mine is a minuet slower


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 27, 2009)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Don ,great minds think alike only mine is a minuet slower



:wink:


min⋅u⋅et   /ˌmɪnyuˈɛt/ Show Spelled Pronunciation  [min-yoo-et] Show IPA Pronunciation  

–noun 1. a slow, stately dance in triple meter, popular in the 17th and 18th centuries. 
2. a piece of music for such a dance or in its rhythm. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Origin: 
1665–75; < F menuet, equiv. to menu small (see menu ) + -et -et; so called from the shortness of the dancers' steps

:biggrin::tongue::biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 27, 2009)

Daddy Curtis, Cav's picking on me again and I can't find that triangle thingy:frown:.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 27, 2009)

Roy, want me to verbal barb him for ya!:clown:


----------



## LouisQC (Jan 27, 2009)

I was talking about a converter but I wasn't expecting to thread to be converted into this :biggrin:


Thanks for the info by the way, I'll contact Lou


----------

